# Worried new beek



## Bee14me (Jan 4, 2016)

Additional info... I have two top bar feeders in both hives. Also a modified waterer outside the hives on the specialized bear proof tavern I built. Open on all sides with a tin roof and electric fence around the 6x6 hemlock support beams.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Could just be dead bees that died in transit. Also, package bees will be dying before new brood emerges, number of adult bees will be decreasing before it starts to increase due to new brood. Give hive A another couple of days and look for comb being built, queen laying then. Keep us informed on how it's going.


----------



## Bee14me (Jan 4, 2016)

Thank you for the reply. I was just concerned with how little "house cleaning" and pollen foraging was being done in hive A compared to hive B. Today's observations revealed some dead bee removal in hive A, though no observable pollen collection. Hive B showed continued pollen collection.


----------

